# marinade for pork ribs



## jimkjr (Oct 17, 2016)

What is a good marinade for smoking pork ribs,and for how long?


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 19, 2016)

Jimkjr, welcome to SMF!  I see this is your first post.  Hop on over to Roll Call to say "hi."  That's where folks typically greet new members.

The general technique for smoking pork ribs is to apply your preferred rub 12-24 hours ahead of time, wrap the ribs in plastic, then apply a little more just before you put it on the smoker.  Not sure I've heard of people applying marinade to pork ribs that are going to go on the smoker unless they are making an ethnic type of rib (Chinese spare ribs for example).  Marinades work for ribs you are going to do in the oven because there's no smoke to impart flavor to the meat.

Hey, look at the link below.  There's an old discussion here on whether folks marinate their ribs or not.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/147332/does-anyone-marinate-ribs-before-smoking

Personally I don't marinate or brine spare or baby back ribs.  I do like to use a commercial hoisin marinade plus a light brine on boneless country pork ribs. 

Have fun with your smoke!


----------



## tjdcorona (Nov 15, 2016)

I have marinated them in Vinegar overnight with great results.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2016)

Try injecting them with Tony C's Creole butter, it really kicks up the flavor & juiciness.

Al


----------



## tjdcorona (Nov 15, 2016)

That's something that I HAVE tried! And yes -its great stuff.


----------

